# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  New/old house.

## Goodintentions

G'day everyone, I just signed up.  Recently bought my first house, a 1950's ex-Govt Housing place, double brick.  Solid & neat enough to begin with.  
Before I properly unpack & settle in I'm attempting to save some $$$ & DIY a few initial improvements.  Nothing spectacular; bathroom & some basic plumbing/drainage issues, landscaping & I wanna get the floor boards sealed/polished.  I have some construction experience, (though not qualified) & not in the area of domestic housing so I'm hoping some of you forum members might be able to steer me in the right direction here & there.
Chees!

----------


## chipps

Welcome aboard Goodintentions. 
Some sub-forums to get started.  FLOORING, DECKING, STUMPS, etc  PLUMBING, ELECTRICAL, HEATING, COOLING, etc  LANDSCAPING, GARDENING, OUTDOORS 
Plenty of friendly advice here so hook in & have fun. 
Cheers

----------


## Goodintentions

Thanks for the first pointer & th welcome Chips.  I'll check out those forums asap.  I've worked in the theatre industry as a set builder for a while (8 yrs) & know my way around carpentary tools & a welder but have no quals.  Used to workin to specific plans, mostly for unique projects & under the supervision of very experienced Tradies. This whole reno thing looks familiar in terms of what to do, but foreign in sofar as how to go about it.  Have a few manuals etc but I like to do a proper job so all the advice I can gather will be invaluable.  Looking 4d to a steep new learning curve.
Cheers.

----------

